# Squid - mimeLoadIcon cannot parse internal URL

## milosz

Witam wszystkich.

Mam problem z konfiguracją squida.

Squid uruchamia się jednak nie działa poprawnie.. 

W logach znalazłem błąd:

```
mimeLoadIcon cannot parse internal URL
```

Wygooglowałem tylko informację, że może to być przez błędne znaki w domenie jednak domenę (w plikach /etc/init.d/domainname i resolv.conf) mam poprawną.

Gentoo (kernel-2.6) i Squida instalowałem z najnowszych źródł.

Kiedyś squid na tym samym komputerze działał bez problemu, ale pod Mandrakiem.

Pewnie jakieś głupie przeoczenie, ale już nie wiem gdzie szukać.

Mój squid.conf

```

visible_hostname = "ziemia"

 http_port 3128

hierarchy_stoplist cgi-bin ?

acl QUERY urlpath_regex cgi-bin \?

no_cache deny QUERY

cache_mem 100 MB

 cache_dir diskd /var/cache/squid 1000 16 256

auth_param basic children 5

auth_param basic realm Squid proxy-caching web server

auth_param basic credentialsttl 2 hours

auth_param basic casesensitive off

refresh_pattern ^ftp:              1440       20%       10080

refresh_pattern ^gopher:       1440       0%       1440

refresh_pattern .              0       20%       4320

acl all src 0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0

acl manager proto cache_object

acl localhost src 127.0.0.1/255.255.255.255

acl to_localhost dst 127.0.0.0/8

acl SSL_ports port 443 563

acl purge method PURGE

acl CONNECT method CONNECT

http_access allow all

http_reply_access allow all

icp_access allow all

memory_pools_limit 10 MB

forwarded_for off

coredump_dir /var/cache/squid

```

Z góry dzięki za pomoc.

----------

